# US iTunes Gift Card in Canada



## jabberwocky

My son received an iTunes gift card from a relative in the US. I tried to redeem it using my Cdn. account but was refused. The same occurred when I logged into the US store and filled in my Cdn. account info. What can I do to get around this issue.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## HowEver

Here's a good way around it:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...et-us-itunes-account-free-no-credit-card.html

.


----------



## mc3251

It's pretty easy to do, as the previous poster showed. It is simply a matter of providing a US address where the zip matches the city. I purchased US gift cards when I was in the states. I find I want access to both sides though because the content is different.


----------



## jabberwocky

*thanks*

thanks for the help. A bit of a convoluted workaround but all is well. You would think that there would be some way for itunes to accommodate cross border shopping.


----------



## mc3251

If there were, then we'd be able to download music from Amazon as well. and that's a non starter. It's only the fact that iTunes will do it without a credit card that allows one to register as a US resident. I believe although I'm not positive, that it has to do with the companies who own the IP and their willingness, or lackthereof to make product available in Canada.


----------



## mc3251

Also, it's a bit convoluted as you say, but the purchases all go into the same iTunes library and folder, so once the stuff is purchased it's seamless. The only pain is having to switch accounts, and if you don't want to have a Canadian account then you can even dispense with that.


----------



## lonnie.bergfeld

I have tried Tunecard.biz » Order Form , they helped me create a new iTunes US account with a US address. Pretty neat. They even got a special deal for candaians Tunecard.biz » Topup add USD120 - private sales

Loni


----------



## HowEver

lonnie.bergfeld said:


> I have tried Tunecard.biz , they helped me create a new iTunes US account with a US address. Pretty neat. They even got a special deal for candaians > Tunecard.biz » Topup add USD120 - private sales...
> 
> Loni


Beware this spam. It's unnecessary, dangerous (to your wallet) and there are easy free ways to get a US iTunes account.

I found the following exchange about this.



> Getting gift cards (1 or 2 from Apple) is fine but making it an online business is overboard. They'd get shut down.
> 
> I also peeked at their ordering system. *They're asking for your Paypal name and email or your iTunes login and password* in an unsecure page! (And besides, no one should be asking for your iTunes password in the first place! )
> 
> My suggestions: either ask someone you personally know to get (or gift ) you an iTunes card or buy from within eBay (where you could also get the cards cheaper).





> it is scary if you want to Top-up but if you do not have an account, Tunecard.biz will create it for you and then you can change your password after.
> 
> I am not concerned about this - am more concerned about having it out in the public and violating something out in the open. Again, might jeopardize the possibility of having our own local iTunes Store. We already have one foot in with the AppStore - let's not mess it up.





> Yes, I saw that there's an account setup too. I'm hoping that people will not just give away their passwords if they have an iTunes account already.
> 
> And yes, the violations with the local music industry laws is a concern. Does Paypal know about this? I remember the Russian music sites and how Paypal immediately withdrew support once they knew the questionable loopholes involved.





> Once Paypal finds out about it, they might just pull out and leave Tunecard.biz on its own.


----------



## mc3251

My experience with US iTunes gift cards has been good but not perfect. The first card I purchased was from a seller on eBay with loads of positive feedback. I was only able to spend half of the $50 and the account was suspended. When I got in touch with Apple they said that the card "may have been obtained fraudulently". They went on to say that iTunes cards should be purchased from authorized resellers, not on line.
The seller made good immediately which really left me ahead of the game. He was kind of vague about what happened, said it was a "technical problemd"-sound fishy, huh?
The new number he gave me worked fine.
When I was in the US on vacation I bought 4 cards from a local store, but of course I paid face value in US dollars. 

I find this a bit disturbing because I have no interest in dealing with illegal cards or counterfeit numbers or whatever. I just don't want to deal with the BS that is forced upon us by the CRTC and the music industry.


----------

